# 7. Nikolaustrial am 5. Dezember in den AbenteuerHallen KALK



## linus93 (19. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Trialgemeinde,
es ist wieder soweit der Mann mit den langen weißen Bart kommt 
und mit ihm auch der Herr Trial, was das gibt ist doch kla Nikolaustrial.
Für alle die es noch nicht wissen, es handelt sich beim Nikolaustrial um ein kleinen Wettkampf mit großen Spaß.
Es gib wie in den letzten Jahren drei Klassen, Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Experten.
WO:
AbenteuerHallenKALK
Christian-Sünner-Str. 8
51103 Köln (Kalk)
WANN:
Samstag, den 5. Dezember 2009
Anmeldung:
10:00-11:00 (ich glaub 5 euro)
Start:
12:00
Ende:
Ab 18:00

Mfg. Linus


----------



## Eisbein (19. November 2009)

Viel spass euch! Ich komm wohl erst im Frühjahr oder zum Karneval mal wieder rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. November 2009)

die karnevalsession dieses jahr war auch lustig
linus, das kostüm hängt noch im schrank


----------



## Eisbein (19. November 2009)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> die karnevalsession dieses jahr war auch lustig
> linus, das kostüm hängt noch im schrank



Puh, besoffen trialen mit kostüm? Naja für düsseldorf solltes das noch reichen, vielleicht geht dann die line über die mülleimer noch mal vernünftig


----------



## CityTrial (19. November 2009)

VerständnissFrage: Sollte ich also schon um 10-11 uhr in der Halle sein??
Später geht's dann nicht mehr?


----------



## linus93 (20. November 2009)

Später kannste dich nicht mehr anmelden.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (20. November 2009)

Werde wieder mit dem Cam dabei sein!


----------



## curry4king (20. November 2009)

daaaaabei


----------



## duro e (20. November 2009)

auch dabei


----------



## CityTrial (20. November 2009)

Ich bin ebenfalls an Board !


----------



## bikersemmel (20. November 2009)

me too. 

Freu mich euch alle wiederzusehen.
Also bis dahin.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (21. November 2009)

Muss ich leider spontan entscheiden ob ich kann oder nich.
Hab am Abend vorher Weihnachtsfeier und muss schaun wie's mir am Samstag geht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. November 2009)

Wird es wieder Seife fÃ¼r Fabi zu gewinnen geben? 

Nein, klar bin ich da.


----------



## python (21. November 2009)

wie schade das mein geb ist naja kann man nix machen im frühjahr bin ich auch wieder dabei ;-)

viel spass wünsche ich euch

lg
marcel


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. November 2009)

ist doch cool wenn du geburtstag hast, bringste noch nen kasten mit und dann wirds richtig gesellig


----------



## python (21. November 2009)

währe natürlich auch nett  aber hättet ihr ruhig mal sonntag machen können dann hätten bestimmt noch mehr gekonnt ;-P


----------



## Trialzombie (23. November 2009)

sonntag währe ich auch noch mit zwei kolegen vorbei gekommen, aber müssen samstag alle arbeiten... schade eigentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. November 2009)

Anwesend.


----------



## stonebreaker (23. November 2009)

Moin Jungs!

Ich kann net kommen.Wünsch euch aber viel spaß! Auf bessere Sektionen als letztes Jahr!

Grüße!


----------



## linus93 (24. November 2009)

Hey.
Hier könnt ihr euch auch schon voranmelden und habt Anfahrtsskizze.
http://www.trial-erlebnis.de/veranstaltung.html
Voranmelden lohnt sich in sofern, das ihr 2,50 spahrt 
und ne Stund länger pennen könnt.

mfg. linus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. November 2009)

Gibt es auch Sektionen die ich Fahren kann ohne mich Anzumelden? Dachte eher an lockeres Treffen und keiner Wettkampf Stimmung.


----------



## CityTrial (25. November 2009)

Mich interessiert ebenfalls ,ob man verpflichtet ist ,dort,an den Wettkämpfen, Teilzunehmen. Bin auch für lockeres Treffen und eher weniger Wettkampf.


----------



## linus93 (25. November 2009)

Ihr wahrt wohl noch nie da.
Fahrt den Wettkampf ruhige mit, der spaß steht eh im vordergrund.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. November 2009)

Dennis und Domme, ihr wart noch nie da, es gibt weder Titel noch Preisgeld, max. ein StÃ¼ck Seife  Alles easy-going, glaubt uns einfach


----------



## Moppel_kopp (25. November 2009)

der verlierer hat schrankdienst


----------



## bikersemmel (25. November 2009)

Mist ich bin nu doch nicht dabei. Hab heute noch nen Termin reinbekommen.
Hoffe ich sehe dann trotzdem einige von euch in der Winterzeit in der halle.

Wünsche euch allen aber viel Spaß und ein spaßiges event.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. November 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (28. November 2009)

me 2


----------



## misanthropia (29. November 2009)

ich auch


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. November 2009)

hej,
ich bin wohl auch dabei 
sagmal linus sind die spuren wieder so von der schwierigkeit wie vor 2 jahren? weil wenn ich mich voranmelde (bin ja armers student) müsste ich das ungefähr wissen!
danke und bis in einer woche,
flo


----------



## linus93 (29. November 2009)

So nocheinmal was wichtiges.
Die Daten auf der website sind vom Nikolaustrial 2008.
Also nicht denken es sei Am 6.
*5.12.2009*
ist das Datum


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. November 2009)

ist am sonntag nix?


----------



## schneemaster (30. November 2009)

Hey Leute , bin neu hier im Forum , ich würde gern auf dem Nikolaustrial in den  Sport hinein schnuppern . Da ich noch kein eigenes Bike habe , wollte ich fragen  , ob man sich dort eventuell eins ausleihen kann und wie viel dies dann kosten  würde .


----------



## curry4king (30. November 2009)

ja kann man glaube kannst ja mal linus anschreiben


----------



## linus93 (30. November 2009)

Hey
na kla kannst du vorbei kommen dich mal umschauen.
Bei den Änfänger und Frotgeschritenen können Räder gestellt werden.
Jedoch ist Anfänger eher was für die noch kleineren Kinder.

@kamikazerieder
Sonntag werden wir schon eine Beschäftigung für dich finden


----------



## schneemaster (30. November 2009)

und wie teuer wär das ungefähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (30. November 2009)

Mist. Weihnachtsfeier am Vortag in "der anderen" Stadt.


----------



## Flexi (1. Dezember 2009)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Dezember 2009)

@ bikeshowbasti 
scheiss egal, du kommst !!!!


----------



## Smilymarco (4. Dezember 2009)

Grüßt den Olaf von mir 

Ich kann leider wieder nicht kommen...


----------



## CityTrial (4. Dezember 2009)

Domme und ich haben uns für Anfänger angemeldet. Müssen wir uns jetz gegen die "kleineren Kinder" battlen? ^^
Oder können wir auch zu den Fortgeschrittenen einfach rüber ?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin schon in köln 
Das wird ja kein problem sein sich morgen früh zu registrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Dezember 2009)

So, Aufbau ist fertig und verspricht SpaÃ 






CityTrial schrieb:


> Domme und ich haben uns fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger angemeldet. MÃ¼ssen wir uns jetz gegen die "kleineren Kinder" battlen? ^^
> Oder kÃ¶nnen wir auch zu den Fortgeschrittenen einfach rÃ¼ber ?



Ist jetzt aber nicht euer Ernst?
Fortgeschritten wÃ¤re das aller niedrigste was ihr, vor allem Domme, machen solltet... Wie oft noch, das ist verdammtnochmal kein ernster Wettkampf, AnfÃ¤nger ist z.B. fÃ¼r Leute, die mal reinschnuppern wollen und Ã¼ber 1, 2 Paletten rollen wollen.  






Ich freue mich auch morgen!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub für nen ernsten wettkampf hab ich auch schon zuviel bier mit dem Cosmos intus


----------



## CityTrial (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja. Bleib ruhig Martin .
Ist schon alles geklärt ^^


----------



## duro e (4. Dezember 2009)

hab mich auch mal bei experten eingetragen , aber eins sag ich jetzt schon hahaha....
der letzte platz ist meiner


----------



## Trialstriker (4. Dezember 2009)

ich freu mich schon auf morgen. wird bestimmt lustig wie letztes jahr. freue mich schon euch alle wieder zu sehen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Dezember 2009)

Na hat sich doch alles gelohnt heute! 

Freue mich auf die Medien-Flut.


Morgen sieht nicht rosig aus, Regen von morgens bis abend mit 99%...


----------



## duro e (5. Dezember 2009)

war echt super spaßig der tag , bin nächstes jahr auch auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei-


----------



## CityTrial (6. Dezember 2009)

Top Tag gestern gewesen. Ich hoffe man trifft sich auch so mal alle ,in der Halle


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Dezember 2009)

ja war sehr lustig


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Dezember 2009)

So Leute, heute nachmittag mÃ¼ssen hier nochmal die Fetzen fliegen.

Ab 14 Uhr, vorzugsweise City aufgrund von nicht vorhersehbaren UmstÃ¤nden in der Halle.
Wenn das Wetter mies wird, kann die Planung auch variiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

